# Urine Dribble (Males)



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had this problem for several years now. 30 seconds to a minute after I go to the bathroom, urine will leak out. Sometimes it's just a little, sometimes it's a lot. I've noticed that this only happens when I'm in places that give me anxiety (work, school, etc.). When I'm home I've never experienced this problem. Does anyone else have this problem, or know what causes it/how to get rid of it? Could this be anxiety related?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> I've had this problem for several years now. 30 seconds to a minute after I go to the bathroom, urine will leak out. Sometimes it's just a little, sometimes it's a lot. I've noticed that this only happens when I'm in places that give me anxiety (work, school, etc.). When I'm home I've never experienced this problem. Does anyone else have this problem, or know what causes it/how to get rid of it? Could this be anxiety related?


Yeh this happens to me too. I haven't noticed it recently but it's something most guys have to deal with. Here's something you may find useful: 
http://mcbean.hubpages.com/hub/Urine-Dribble


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Yeh this happens to me too. I haven't noticed it recently but it's something most guys have to deal with. Here's something you may find useful:
> http://mcbean.hubpages.com/hub/Urine-Dribble


Awesome. Thanks


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like urine trouble!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

LowKey said:


> Looks like urine trouble!


:haha


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You gotta ring it out and squeeze every last drop out. Use toilet paper too, thus why urinals don't work for me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe you should see a urologist.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wonder if SA messes with the kidneys.
With my caffeine intake to undo Paxil fatigue, I have go more frequently. It happens.

You think you are done, but SURPRISE! Yeah, urine a wet spot :haha

Step 2 can get you arrested!


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I tend to get this if I've been jerking off a lot.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

LowKey said:


> Looks like urine trouble!


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

are you taking any medications?


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

A pee bib might help 

(hopefully someone who reads this watches "The League" to understand my reference)


----------



## americanlifestyle7 (Dec 19, 2012)

*online pharmacy in india*

Urinary incontinence (UI) is the accidental leakage of urine. At different ages, males and females have different risks for developing UI. In childhood, girls usually develop bladder control at an earlier age than boys, and bedwetting-or nocturnal enuresis-is less common in girls than in boys. online pharmacy in india also says-
However, adult women are far more likely than adult men to experience UI because of anatomical differences in the pelvic region and the changes induced by pregnancy and childbirth. Nevertheless, many men do suffer from incontinence. Its prevalence increases with age, but UI is not an inevitable part of aging.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I pee in the stalls and hold paper under my junk. Then when done I back up, let my muscles relax and the rest comes out on the paper. Works everytime.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Does an enlarged prostate also cause this?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I know this thread isn't addressed to females but I had this when I was younger (in fact I still have it sometimes even now). I remember I used to call it "driplets" when I was little XD But anyway, it actual was one of the things that caught my doctor's attention when I was first diagnosed with general anxiety in elementary school. He said the excess dribble was probably a result of stressful situations that onset my anxiety and thus the dribble. Although, my urologist argued it could also be loosely connected to my Kidney Disease, but that's another story. The only advice they could give me was to sit on the toilet backwards to make sure the bladder is completely empited---but I guess you guys out there don't really sit on the toilet anyway so this won't work XD


----------



## evelyngilbert (May 27, 2013)

I think, you are suffering from incontinence. I would suggest you to consult a good doctor. Incontinence symptoms can give birth to other more severe diseases. Take extra care and go to a doctor ASAP!


----------



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

I have had that problem and what helped me was kegel exercises. Kegels strengthen your pc muscles which help with problems like urine dribble and premature ejaculation. There is information online how to perform the kegels the right way, when you do the exercise your scrotum will lift and lower as you flex the pc muscles.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Sonnyboy said:


> I have had that problem and what helped me was kegel exercises. Kegels strengthen your pc muscles which help with problems like urine dribble and premature ejaculation. There is information online how to perform the kegels the right way, when you do the exercise your scrotum will lift and lower as you flex the pc muscles.


ah I was just about to mention that.!

you can practice kegels by finding the muscle by trying to stop the flow while pissing. If you can stop the flow at will, you have found it, and how to controll the muscle.

I think that doing 3 sets of 15 per day, and holding for 3 seconds for a month ore more starts to strengthen it.

and please, shake the thing and dab with toilet paper before you put it back in!

(i have never had dribble problems by the way...)


----------

